# Old spreader wiring diagram



## Olderthandirt (Oct 9, 2005)

I have an old Meyers tailgate spreader that needs to go back into action. The dog and mice made a mess of the wiring and I need to know if theres a place on line that might show a wiring diagram. The spreader is an old fiberglass meyers 300# unit and it has 2 red wires and 2 black and 1 small green coming out of the controller. Any Help will be appreciated

Mac


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*prints from cpw*

Hey the best place to go is cpw's web site they have down loads for all kinds ot manuals i think this is the link (http://www.centralparts.com/Literature-Meyer-54.aspx) . i use it all the time for changing all my types of plows around the just dont give dimensions but they are pdf's and you can size up or down copy and paste it to a word format and its just like having your own cad for all your plow drawings with the changes you made ..... :waving:


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

On smaller spreaders like that the wiring was usually,

Red and black in from battery

red and black out to spreader

small green to keyed hot (lights up controller)

You just need to figure out what is coming in and what is going out with red being power and black being ground along with a fuse on the power in side.


----------



## Olderthandirt (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for the link and I have the wiring figured out, pretty straight forward once I started on it. Now 1 more ??? 
I swear there was a door to stop the salt from flowing out when it was not in use, but for the life of me I can't find one or even where one should go. The only thing coming up through is the auger. Is there suppose to be a door or is it normal to have a small opening around the auger that salt falls through when the units turned off ?  
As you can tell its been a few yrs since I used this spreader and was hoping never to have to use it again but the best plans have a way of changing so I'm back into snow after being pretty much out since the early 80s.
Thanks for any help
Mac


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

If it has an auger that runs up into the hopper then it will not have a door to close it off.


----------



## Olderthandirt (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Crash,
now here hoping I can put it away for another 25 yrs


----------

